

Every Time You Make a PowerPoint, Edward Tufte Kills a Kitten - th0ma5
http://chartporn.org/2010/03/14/tufte-kills-kittens/

======
maxdemarzi
Nice... have to be a data visualization nerd to appreciate fully.

